# Auto complete question.



## Deejay100six

I wasn't at all sure where to post this but I guess you people who design websites would probably be able to answer my query.

I know that there are options within Windows and some browsers to enable auto complete and by that I mean, when you type a couple of letters into a search box, it automatically brings up suggestions in the same way that Google does.

Mt question is, can this function be built in to a website? The reason I ask is that, on a particular site, I used the search the site feature and upon typing in CH, the immediate response was child porn. I find this very worrying as, if someone else was to experience this on my pc, they may think that the term has actually been typed on my keyboard. The site in question offers free hosting for potential forum sites.

Should I be worried about my own pc security? Should I report it to admin on the site? Or is this something that happens ocassionally and there is no solution except avoiding the site?


----------



## TeenScripts

Deejay100six said:


> Should I be worried about my own pc security? Should I report it to admin on the site? Or is this something that happens ocassionally and there is no solution except avoiding the site?


1.If the site seems safe and the forum doesn't contain any "adult only" content, then try reporting it to the admin, if he says he can't find it, then run a few virus scans. Hopefully this is not a key logger :/ 

2.If the site seems suspicious then obliviously avoid it. It could be something put by the admin himself as a practical joke or whatever. 
That's why if you really want to visit that site then contact the admin (you can also contact him to make sure it's not a virus)

3.If the admin reports back with nothing then try visiting different forums with that type of search and see if it still shows up, if so: it's a virus.
Unless you watch....nvm 

Good Luck!


----------



## Fjandr

To answer your question simply, yes, autocomplete can be added to any site relatively easily.

Depending on what autocomplete method was used, the search suggestion you saw may or may not say something about how the site is used. You may want to report what happened to the site admin, but as above, you should also determine if it is something that occurs repeatedly for you on other sites. If it does, it could indeed indicate you have a malicious malware infection of some sort.


----------



## Deejay100six

Thanks to both of you for your input. It hasn't happened anywhere else. I may contact admin of the site but not happy with them at the moment. Had a support ticket in with them since early December and no response yet except empty promises. Can't be doing with sites like that. :nonono:


----------



## TeenScripts

Deejay100six said:


> Thanks to both of you for your input. It hasn't happened anywhere else. I may contact admin of the site but not happy with them at the moment. Had a support ticket in with them since early December and no response yet except empty promises. Can't be doing with sites like that. :nonono:



Do you mind providing us with the link of the site? :smile:
Ill check it out and see if it "auto completes" the same for me.


----------



## Deejay100six

TeenScripts said:


> Do you mind providing us with the link of the site?


Of course I don't mind, Support Forum - .org - Index page but its gone now. Typing CH brings up Christmas and CHI doesn't give any results. Perhaps its dependant on the most popular recent search terms? :laugh:


----------

